# VRI (Vacation Resorts International)



## beemm (Mar 22, 2012)

We just bought a week at a timeshare managed by Vacation Resorts International. We're excited about our home resort, and we feel good about what we've been able to read about VRI.

Do you own a week at a place managed by VRI? Have you been pleased with the company?

Thanks in advance for responding.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 22, 2012)

They are a pretty well respected management company for lots of fine, (I'm gonna say second tier) timeshares. I own at 2 VRI resorts, find exchanging through VRI*ety far better/cheaper than RCI. They have nightly stays, and you can get bonus stays internally.

Welcome aboard!

Jim


----------



## chriskre (Mar 22, 2012)

I used to own a VRI resort for 10 years.  Just gave it away last year.
I think VRI is a great management company.  They really improved the resort when they took it over and I liked the owner discounts on rentals at the other VRI resorts.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 23, 2012)

I own at a VRI resort, and I've sniffed around a few other VRI-managed operations.

I think VRI overall does a good job with its services. I think one area in which makes a big difference is working with resorts to complete accurate reserve funding studies. I like the VRI*ety exchange system.  I also like the discounted rates for nightly VacationTyme rentals at other VRI resorts.

Having VRI on board is not a panacea for a weak or inept owner-elected Board of Directors.  But with reasonable direction and oversight from owners I think they do a fine job.


----------



## ragtop (Mar 23, 2012)

Now that Interval Int'l has bought VRI, it will be interesting to see if anything changes.


----------



## beemm (Mar 23, 2012)

I didn't know II had purchased VRI. This happened just after we made our purchase.

I have just read some of the online reviews of this purchase, and most reviewers do not think it will be good for owners at VRI-managed resorts. What do you think?


----------



## chriskre (Mar 23, 2012)

beemm said:


> I didn't know II had purchased VRI. This happened just after we made our purchase.
> 
> I have just read some of the online reviews of this purchase, and most reviewers do not think it will be good for owners at VRI-managed resorts. What do you think?



Honestly I got better trades for my VRI unit in II than in RCI.   
Traded up to Westin and Marriotts.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 23, 2012)

beemm said:


> What do you think?



I think that (a) there may be more exchange choices and (b) I'm not worrying about what I can't control.

Jim


----------



## beemm (Mar 23, 2012)

Great point, kriskre. I've been reading more online since my earlier post and have seen that many are thinking this. Thanks for taking time to respond.


----------



## beemm (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks, Jim. You're right that we can't control what we can't control. Appreciate your reply.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 24, 2012)

beemm said:


> I didn't know II had purchased VRI. This happened just after we made our purchase.
> 
> I have just read some of the online reviews of this purchase, and most reviewers do not think it will be good for owners at VRI-managed resorts. What do you think?



Beem, If you bought at Sanibel beach club then I doubt you'll be doing much trading out cause you'll be wanting to use it yourself.    Sanibel is a very difficult exchange.  You'd probably be better off renting the week yourself.  And for some reason RCI doesn't give Sanibel the TPU's that it deserves so probably wouldn't trade too well in RCI anyway.


----------



## Bwolf (Mar 25, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Beem, If you bought at Sanibel beach club then I doubt you'll be doing much trading out cause you'll be wanting to use it yourself.    Sanibel is a very difficult exchange.  You'd probably be better off renting the week yourself.  And for some reason RCI doesn't give Sanibel the TPU's that it deserves so probably wouldn't trade too well in RCI anyway.



Now that is interesting.  So Sanibel resorts may become even harder to get in RCI, since owners will follow value.  Sanibel is hard to get in II too, but our unit isn't for exchange so I can't judge value.  I do see some Sanibel weeks from time to time with my resorts listed on II.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't remember if it was VRI or just the resort but, I used to be able to split a week 3/4 for a small fee.  I look at the reduced price units sometimes - they seem to be advertising pretty aggressively to make sure the units are not going empty.  Good for them!!


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Bwolf said:


> Now that is interesting.  So Sanibel resorts may become even harder to get in RCI, since owners will follow value.  Sanibel is hard to get in II too, but our unit isn't for exchange so I can't judge value.  I do see some Sanibel weeks from time to time with my resorts listed on II.



There should be no change in availability due to this purchase of VRI by II. It doesn't impact the many resorts relationship with RCI. Most (but not all) VRI resorts are dual affiliated. Those that aren't may be asked to join II (or RCI) but that remains a decision by the resort Association/Board NOT VRI as management. 

If owners have been happy with RCI chances are they will continue to deposit with them. If they aren't they can choose to try II as long as the resort has an affiliation with them.  Or the other way around if an owner hasn't been happy with II. Plus with VRI owners can also choose to use the VRI*iety internal exchange system which has no membership fee and lower exchaneg fees than either II or RCI but the trades are limited to other VRI or TPI (Trading Places International) resorts. Those number about 600 from what I understand.


----------



## Bwolf (Mar 26, 2012)

Reading comprehension is fundamental.



timeos2 said:


> There should be no change in availability due to this purchase of VRI by II.



 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *chriskre* 

 
_Beem, If you bought at Sanibel  beach club then I doubt you'll be doing much trading out cause you'll be  wanting to use it yourself.    Sanibel is a very difficult exchange.  You'd probably be better off renting the week yourself.  And for some reason RCI doesn't give Sanibel the TPU's that it deserves so probably wouldn't trade too well in RCI anyway._

Now that is interesting.  So Sanibel resorts may become even  harder to get in RCI, since owners will follow value.  Sanibel is hard  to get in II too, but our unit isn't for exchange so I can't judge  value.  I do see some Sanibel weeks from time to time with my resorts  listed on II.


----------



## regatta333 (Nov 4, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> They are a pretty well respected management company for lots of fine, (I'm gonna say second tier) timeshares. I own at 2 VRI resorts, find exchanging through VRI*ety far better/cheaper than RCI. They have nightly stays, and you can get bonus stays internally.
> 
> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Jim



I am contemplating purchase of a floating week at a VRI resort resale.  Can anyone explain to me how their internal exchange works?


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 4, 2012)

What do you want to know? You select where/when you want to go and call VRI*ety, pay the exchange fee if your choice is available and go on vacation. You can upgrade size if necessary. Pretty easy.

Jim


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 4, 2012)

regatta333 said:


> I am contemplating purchase of a floating week at a VRI resort resale.  Can anyone explain to me how their internal exchange works?



You can also upgrade your season if necessary.  I own a fixed week VRI resort and I just deposit it on line then look at availability on line also.

I believe that with a points week you will first have to get a week confirmed then deposit that.  You can call them and they will explain that to you.

Also with my VRI unit I do not have to use VRI*ety if I don't want to.  Mine is affiliated with RCI and II and I have used DAE to deposit it.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 4, 2012)

regatta333 said:


> I am contemplating purchase of a floating week at a VRI resort resale.  Can anyone explain to me how their internal exchange works?



You can read how here:
http://vrietyexchange.com/
http://vrietyexchange.com/HowToExchange.aspx


----------



## regatta333 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.  On average, how much would you need to pay to upgrade unit size?  Also, assuming I deposit a prime season week, is it relatively easy to get another prime week or are there some resorts that will be difficult to get unless you own there?


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 5, 2012)

regatta333 said:


> Thanks for the replies.  On average, how much would you need to pay to upgrade unit size?  Also, assuming I deposit a prime season week, is it relatively easy to get another prime week or are there some resorts that will be difficult to get unless you own there?



I don't have any units on deposit right now and you don't see the upgrade price until you tell them which unit you are going to use for a trade.  I haven't paid any MFs for 2013 so I won't be able to see costs until I deposit a week.

My memory isn't kicking in on it right now but it seems that it was about $100 to $150 but not sure.  I have a studio that I'm giving away and it's a red week so I never saw the season upgrade fee.

I took a studio in Banner Elk once and when I got there the resort charged me $50 to upgrade to a 1br.  I remember that is was a significant savings over the VRI*ety fee.  It was not a school holiday or ski week so the resort was no where near full.

As far as availability, you will see all units in their inventory when you search.

If it's there, you book it and pay the exchange fee and any upgrades.  It's all determined by what is deposited.

If you'd be interested in the studio I'm giving away contact me.  I bought it just for trading and am passing it on.  Just PM me.


----------

